# Illegal in CA?



## tferg40 (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in San Diego and was pulled over today by a cop who gave me a fix-it ticket for my tail lights saying that they were illegal. I wasn't doing anything stupid, have a stock radio, stock exhaust and it was in the middle of the day. The thing is that I've had these exact tail lights on my car for the last 6 years since I bought them and have been pulled over many times since then including my window tint being too dark but never once has a cop said anything about my tail lights (Including the cop who signed off on my window tint ticket and the cop who gave me a fix it ticket for not having my new address on my license). I looked up the law that specified what infraction it violated(CA 26101 if you want to read it) and it says that as long as they meet OEM standards and the visual distance requirement then they're fine. Anybody have anything similar to this happen to them and if so, what happened? I'll post the link for the exact pair i have from the same company I purchased them from. Thanks. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-05-VW-JE...a|Make:Volkswagen&hash=item20c381f71e&vxp=mtr


----------



## mymkivrubs (Mar 4, 2012)

I would suggest you go with tail lights that are simple. those lights look "Modified" 

get euro reps, gli tails, or oem tails. 

:wave:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

They need to have the rear and side reflectors and rear sidemarker lights to be "legal".


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

The best thing you can do is bilittle the cop by any means you feel comfortable with, and carry on how its boosting his retirement.

Its a scam just to take your money, and I rather have a good day after the ticket then feel bad about it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Spatzle said:


> The best thing you can do is bilittle the cop


Bilittle? :screwy:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Those tail lights in the post you put up are considered "Altezza tail lights" and they're illegal in several states because there are no red reflectors in the housing. I do see a lot of these tail lights around here, but i guess in your area they're pretty strict on the law.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe he liked Vw's and gave you a ticket because they are ugly


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

If the issue is the missing of the reflector part on the casing just use some reflecting tape at the tail light and maybe the bumper 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

